# GPS mount for side console



## Alex M. (Jan 23, 2017)

Looking for suggestions for those that have a skiff with side console. How do you mount your GPS? I have a HB waterman and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the simrad go7 I just got for it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Alex M. said:


> Looking for suggestions for those that have a skiff with side console. How do you mount your GPS? I have a HB waterman and am trying to figure out the best way to mount the simrad go7 I just got for it. Thanks in advance!


Put it on a beefy RAM mount an attach the mount to the console where it makes the most sense. That way no matter what you may elect to switch into in the future you wont have to mess with a new mount install and console hole repair. Also, provides maximum flexibility for viewing angles.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

RAM is having a 20% site wide sale right now.


----------



## Alex M. (Jan 23, 2017)

Egrets Landing said:


> Put it on a beefy RAM mount an attach the mount to the console where it makes the most sense. That way no matter what you may elect to switch into in the future you wont have to mess with a new mount install and console hole repair. Also, provides maximum flexibility for viewing angles.


Thanks for the reply, I was thinking a ram mount but my mechanic who is installing the gps says they won't hold up running in chop. Have they held up well for you?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Mine has been just fine. Have used it on the Gheenoe and my Tailfisher


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Alex M. said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was thinking a ram mount but my mechanic who is installing the gps says they won't hold up running in chop. Have they held up well for you?


I don't know what that means... "it wont hold up". I have been running 12 inch screens on a RAM mount for more than a couple of years with no issues on an open skiff and they probably weigh twice as much as the 7". Maybe it wont hold up if you get a wimpy mount. If you get the larger sturdy RAM model its more than adequate and holds up fine. They make different size arms and balls and attachments depending on the intended application. You can tighten that thing down solid to hold any position. A tad less sturdy in terms of shake in chop compared to a direct gimbal mount to the console, but nothing that I notice that bothers me. Much of the time I have my hand on the corner of the unit anyway which further stabilizes it. The disadvantage to the direct gimbal mount to the console is much less versatility in unit position and viewing angles and viewing height and having to do likely console repairs down the line when you change units and gimbals again. You could even mount a RAM to a vertical console surface and bring the unit to positions over the console.


----------



## Alex M. (Jan 23, 2017)

Egrets Landing said:


> I don't know what that means... "it wont hold up". I have been running 12 inch screens on a RAM mount for more than a couple of years with no issues on an open skiff and they probably weigh twice as much as the 7". Maybe it wont hold up if you get a wimpy mount. If you get the larger sturdy RAM model its more than adequate and holds up fine. They make different size arms and balls and attachments depending on the intended application. You can tighten that thing down solid to hold any position. A tad less sturdy in terms of shake in chop compared to a direct gimbal mount to the console, but nothing that I notice that bothers me. Much of the time I have my hand on the corner of the unit anyway which further stabilizes it. The disadvantage to the direct gimbal mount to the console is much less versatility in unit position and viewing angles and viewing height and having to do likely console repairs down the line when you change units and gimbals again. You could even mount a RAM to a vertical console surface and bring the unit to positions over the console.


Thanks for the reply, he is saying hat based on his assumptions so I wanted to check with people with experience on here.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The Ram mounts are sized differently hold certain units. 
When I bought mine, my GPS unit was listed on the packaging as being the correct fit. Go to your local BPS or Cabela's and look at what they stock


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

Scroll down to the Simrad photo mounted on a tray which is mounted to the front of the side console.

Bluepoint Fabrication supposedly makes the tray, but it may be that HB makes the fiberglass insert in house.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/yeti-green-hb-waterman.43581/page-3#post-344688


----------



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a side console and use the RAM mount for my Lowrance 7 Elite. No issues what so ever.


----------



## Alex M. (Jan 23, 2017)

Just ordered a ram mount, thanks everyone for the help


----------

